# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Plodna voda

## makita

Nakon što prođe termin poroda treba ići na plodnu vodu.
Molim vas, kako točno izgleda taj pregled, ima li zbog njega opasnosti od indukcije poroda?

Naime, termin mi je 13.11., a danas na zadnjem pregledu mi je ginekolog rekao da ako ne rodim tad, 14.11. ujutro pođem u bolnicu na plodnu vodu-da je to nekakav aparatić-ko cjevčica kojim se gleda zamućenost plodne vode. I da idem na taj pregled svako-ajoj, šta je reka 2-3 dana čini mi se. Meni se ne da ići na preglede koji mi se ne čine nužni. Naročito ako ima potencijala za izazivanje poroda. A mislim da i psihički ne bi svako malo se vukla po pregledima zadnje dane nego se rado u miru svog doma za to pripremala.
Ima još jedan važan razlog zbog kojeg imam ovaj stav:
U prošloj trudnoći mi je  jedan ginekolog izračunao termin poroda, drugi, kod kojeg sam vodila trudnoću mi je produžio izračun za 4 dana jer moj menstrualni ciklus ne traje 28 dana nego 32 dana, dakle 4 dana duže nego je standardno. Rodila sam točno na taj 4 dana produženi termin poroda. Zato mi je ful čudno što me je ovaj ginekolog poslao da, ako ne rodim, odmah slijedeći dan nakon termina idem na plodnu vodu. Otkucaji srca-ništa, druge kontrole ništa, uzv-ne, nego plodnu vodu.  :? 

Jesam li zabrinuta bezveze?

----------


## Brunda

Mislio je na amnioskopiju. Ali amnioskopiju ti ne mogu napraviti ako nisi prohodna barem za 1 prst. Meni su je uspjeli samo jednom nakon što sam prešla "termin" jer prije nisam bila ni malo otvorena. Ja sam malčice prokrvarila, ali ne znam je li to zbog amnioskopije ili zbog grubog doktora   :Mad:

----------


## makita

Jesam otvorena taman taj 1 prst. Rekao mi je da se uvlači neka cjevčica i kroz nju gleda :?

----------


## vještičica

Meni su time nasadili bakterije, pa se plodna voda inficirala  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ružan i bolan pregled
Mislim da je i nepotreban. Većinu toga što treba saznati o stanju bebe i plodne vode, dr može vidjeti ultrazvukom i/ili CTG-om

----------


## kikki

u sib bolnici je praksa da se plodna voda-amnioskopija gleda svaki drugi dan nakon prelaska termina. pregled kratko traje i meni je bio jako neugodan (drugim zenama i ne toliko). ima smisla to sto zadnje dane zelis provesti u miru svoga doma bez nepotrebnih pregleda....ja sam na prvu amnio isla 5 dana nakon prelaska termina-zeljela sam se uvjeriti da je ipak plodna voda ok...rodila 5 dana poslije.

----------


## šmučka

Postoje odredeni, mali rizici kod prenesene trudnoce i postoje neke pretrage kojima se pokusava ustanoviti koje su bebe u opasnosti. 
No, vazno je tocno definirati "prenesenu trudnocu".
To je trudnoca koja traje dulje od 42 tjedna, znaci ne dan nakon termina nego puna dva tjedna nakon termina.
Tek u tom slucaju je potrebno ici na dodatne pretrage. Vazno je imati na umu da je, kao sto je Makita i dozivjela, racunanje termina po zadnjem datumu menstruacije prilicno nesigurna metoda ako se ne uzmu u obzir sve specificnosti zeninog ciklusa.

----------


## makita

> Meni su time nasadili bakterije, pa se plodna voda inficirala 
> Ružan i bolan pregled
> Mislim da je i nepotreban. Većinu toga što treba saznati o stanju bebe i plodne vode, dr može vidjeti ultrazvukom i/ili CTG-om


Zar se to ne radi sterilnim uređajem?

----------


## TinnaZ

makita, tvoje bojazni su sasvim na mjestu. Prije odluke o amniskopiji, razgovaraj sa ginićem o svemu što si napisala, trajanju ciklusa, neminovnom stresu kod amnio, riziku infekcije, normalnom trajamju trudnoće do 42 tjedna itd, i tek nakon toga donesite odluku kada na amnio. Svaka amnioskopija i svako drugo čačkanje ima svoje rizike, u najmanju ruku stres dok čekaš na red, nerijetko bol, krvarenje, ružan odnos osoblja da ne spominjem ...
Traži da ti ponovo točno izračuna termin u odnosu na ciklus, i da ti kaže da li je prenesena trudnoća poslije termina ili poslije 42. tjedna.

----------


## vještičica

> Zar se to ne radi sterilnim uređajem?


Radi. Okolina ne mora biti sterilna, a njoj nije uspjelo od prve, jer sam bila otvorena jedva taj famozni centimetar  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kasiopeja

Ja cu samo rec da sam bila zatvorena u prvoj trudnoci kad mi je radjena amnioskopija. 8 dana nakon termina.  Tu bol necu nikad zaboravit.....

----------


## makita

Možeš li, molim te, opisat taj pregled?

----------


## makita

Citat:

Prenošenost čeda 

Definicija
Prenošenost (graviditas prolongata, graviditas posttemporaria, graviditas serotina) jest naziv za trudnoću koja traje dulje od 42 tjedna, odnosno 294 dana od posljednje menstruacije. 
Prenošenost može biti prava, kad trudnoća uistinu dulje traje ili lažna kod koje se vjerojatno radi o nepravilnim menstrualnim ciklusima ili nepoznavanju datuma zadnje menstruacije. 
Učestalost prenošenosti je oko 7%, dok se prava prenošenost javlja u svega 1-2% trudnoća. 

Značenje 
Prenošenje čeda nakon termina porođaja značajno je zbog propadanja posljedice koje se događa trajem trudnoće. Odumiranje posteljice smanjuje dovod kisika i hranjivih tvari čedu koje postaje životno ugroženo. Kod lažne prenošenosti dijete nije ugroženo.

Izgled prenešenog djeteta
Tipične promjene na prenešenom fetusu nazivaju se dismaturnost, a obuhvaćaju: nestanak verniksa koji oblaže kožu fetusa, predugački nokti, dehidracija kože, smeđe-zelenkasto obojena koža, oštećena koža, smežurane ruke. 
Smrtnost prenešene djece u razdoblju oko poroda četiri je puta veća nego kod djece rođene na termin. 

Uzrok
Točan uzrok prenošenja trudnoće nije poznat. Smatra se da nastaje poremećaj u djelovanju prostaglandina, lokalnih hormona koji su odgovorni za početak poroda. 

Dijagnoza
Za razlikovanje prave od lažne prenošenosti bitni su podaci dobiveni od trudnice o zadnjoj menstruaciji i spolnom odnosu u vrijeme ovulacije te podaci iz praćenja trudnoće o rastu i veličini fetusa. Za dijagnozu nejasne prenošenosti najvažnija je amnioskopija - preraga kojom se gleda plodna voda i na temelju njenog izgleda procjenjuje zrelost fetusa. U doba prije termina izgled plodne vode se karakteristično mijenja, ona postaje mliječna što je dokaz zrelosti fetusa. Ako nije mliječna, pretraga se ponavlja dvaput tjedno do navršenog 41. tjedna, a nakon toga svako drugi dan. Dijagnoza se može postaviti i aniocentezom - pretragom kojom se radi punkcija plodne vode iglom kroz stjenku trbuha te se na temelju dobivene podne vode i stanica zaključuje o zrelosti fetusa. 
Za dijagnozu fetalne ugroženosti najvažnije su amnioskopija i kardiotokografija (bilježenje trudova i kucaja čedinjeg srca). 
Ukoliko se amnioskopijom uoči mekonijska plodna voda, to je indikacija za dovršetak poroda. Mekonij je prva stolica djeteta koja se u slučajevima manjka kisika i ugroženosti djeteta izlučuje prije poroda.

Postupak
Ukoliko se uoče znakovi ugroženosti fetusa na amnioskopiji, amniocentezi ili kardiotokogradiji, potrebno je dovršiti trudnoću vaginalnim putem ili carskim rezom - ovisno o stanju djeteta i majke. Ukoliko nema znakova ugroženosti, može se čekati, a li ne dulje od stvarnog 41. tjedna. Tada je potrebno pospješiti porod umjetnim putem. 



Ovo sam našla na medicina.hr

----------


## vještičica

Pretpostavljam da se na mene odnosilo to sa opisom pregleda.
Obavlja se na klasičnom ginekološkom stolu, ležiš na leđima. Dr uvede spekulum (onaj metalni "kljun" kojim se inače žene pregledaju pri uzimanju materijala za papa test npr). To jako boli i jako je neugodno u visokoj trudnoći. Onda kroz spekulum uvede dugačku metalnu cijev (amnioskop) koja na vrhu ima otvor približnog promjera 1cm. Vrh cijevi provuče kroz cerviks (koji je osjetljiv i otečen, i lako krvari) i taj otvor nasloni na opnu vodenjaka. Dovede izvor svjetla na drugi kraj cijevi, da vidi boju plodne vode i ima li zamućenja. Sve skupa, ako uspije od prve, ne traje dugo. Kod mene nije uspjelo iz prve :mad: I jako je boljelo. 
Definitivno tvrdim da sam tako zaradila infekciju plodne vode, zbog koje smo morale, i ja i dijete, primati antibiotike po porodu.
Eto, nadam se da je bilo informativno. 
Da sam sad trudna i neko mi to predloži glatko bi odbila.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Prenošenost (graviditas prolongata, graviditas posttemporaria, graviditas serotina) jest naziv za trudnoću koja traje dulje od 42 tjedna, odnosno 294 dana od posljednje menstruacije.
> Prenošenost može biti prava, kad trudnoća uistinu dulje traje ili lažna kod koje se vjerojatno radi o nepravilnim menstrualnim ciklusima ili nepoznavanju datuma zadnje menstruacije.





> Ukoliko se uoče znakovi ugroženosti fetusa na amnioskopiji, amniocentezi ili kardiotokogradiji, potrebno je dovršiti trudnoću vaginalnim putem ili carskim rezom - ovisno o stanju djeteta i majke. Ukoliko nema znakova ugroženosti, može se čekati, a li ne dulje od stvarnog 41. tjedna. Tada je potrebno pospješiti porod umjetnim putem.


 je li ovdje samo ja vidim nelogičnosti u napisanom  :?

----------


## TinnaZ

je li ovdje piše - iako je s djetetom i majkom sve u redu, te trudnoća nije stvarno prenesena - porod ipak treba dovršiti nasilno najkasnije u 41. tjednu ?

----------


## makita

Hvala ti. Ovo o pregledu sam baš želila znati prije nego zovnem svog liječnika. Jer, između ostalog želim i trebam baratati informacijama i nazivima pretraga i postupaka i uređaja ukoliko mu želim sve reći što i kako mislim. Jer kad mi je danas davao na kraju pregleda uputnicu, ja taman da ću se poć obuć, on pridodaje da je to uputnica za porod koju, ukoliko ne rodim na termin će samo prepraviti u bolnici dan kasnije kada trebam doć obaviti pregled plodne vode. Taj pregled treba obavljati dakle svaka 2 dana-dobro sam bila upamtila-po netu sam uspila sad pronaći.

I ja ostala :?  :/ Onako gola smrzavam se na putu za obuć se, ne mogu ni sjesti
Kako se radi pregled, pitam ga...nisam bila oboružana onim pametnim pitanjima: Koji su mogući rizici takvog pregleda, nuspojave...i što sam već pametnije mogla sročit. Samo sam mislila da je po meni taj termin prerano stavljen barem 3-4 dana. Eh, da, i pitala sam da zašto odmah sutra, gdje, treba li se naručivat...i te banalnosti...
Ugl.dođe se na Firule ujutro u 8:30
Tako mi on reče. Da ima i privatnika koji imaju uređajčić-tu info mi nije priskrbio :/ 

Davno se i na našem forumu o ovom pisalo, pa sa zakašnjenjem nalazim i te postove. Da olakšam drugima traženje, evo linka:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...874a38b206306e

----------


## makita

Odgovarala sam vještičici pa se odužilo. 

Zanimljivo pitaš, TinaZ

----------


## TinnaZ

vjerojatno postoji određeni rizik mutne plodne vode između 38 i 42 tjedna. Ali mene interesira, koliki je taj postotak u stvarnosti, 1%, 5%, 10% ??

Imaš sigurno negdje kako se računa termin, pa probaj si sama izračunati i onda pitaj ginića, možeš i telefonom.

----------


## vještičica

makita imaš ovdje izračunavanje termina prlagođeno dužuni ciklusa

----------


## makita

Našla sam ja tu mogućnost izračuna i na www.cito.hr
Kod njih sam vodila 1. trudnoću pa sam odmah bila znala da mi je termin prerano određen jer nisu uzeti u obzir trajanje menstrualnog ciklusa...al se nisam zabrinjavala dok me nije poslao da brže bolje idem na te pretrage jutro!!!  :Mad:   nakon predviđenog termina

Mislim, spomenula sam to ginekologu tijekom vođenja trudnoće, on reagirao klimanjem glave, pa nisam ni ja davala važnosti...Sad je očito postalo bitno.

----------


## Felix

makita, trudnoca je prenesena tek nakon 42 tjedna.
roditi tjedan dana nakon termina je jednako normalno kao i roditi tjedan dana prije termina. imas jos dosta vremena do stvarne prenesenosti.

razmisli da, umjesto da odes na amniskopiju, odes nekom privatniku da uzv-om provjeri stanje djeteta i plodne vode. ako je dijete u redu, zasto raditi dodatne agresivne pretrage?

----------


## TinnaZ

dobro opisano, amnioskopija je baš agresivna pretraga

----------


## makita

Hvala vam još jednom svima za sve po redu: od podrške, podjele vlastitih iskustava, informacija kojima baratate. Surfala sam sinoć da bih danas bila u stanju razgovarati sa svojim liječnikom.Htjela sam biti upućena u samu prirodu tog zahvata i u terminologiju.
Rekao mi je da sam ja slobodna odlučiti što ću i kako ću. Malo se i on zapetljavao u terminologiju kojom je razgovarao sa mnom-znate, ja sam vam to rekao da je to _uobičajena praksa splitske bolnice_, a i _odredio sam vam termin obzirom na veličinu ploda mjerenu UZV-om u nekoliko navrata tijekom trudnoće_..._al istina da se termin računa po različitim metodama, to varira 3-4-5 dana pa vi možete na taj pregled kad vi želite, mislim, ne može vas nitko prisilit_.Dobro mi je da je tako rekao i zbog mog unutarnjeg mira, i zbog MM i dragih ljudi oko mene-da se ne brinu...jerbo sad to nije moje "fantaziranje" nego mi je rekao i liječnik  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

Inače, termin mi je odredio pomoću onog kotačića, a tijekom trudnoće-zar nema raspona veličine fetusa -logika mi govori da se ni u ranijim fazama trudnoće ne može u 3 dana znat trajanje trudnoće...al neću sad lupetat...

----------


## ema1980

Ciao Makita...moja prica je bila  identicna kao tvoja...svaki ginekolog je imao za porod svoj termin   :Laughing:  atako je to kod nas iz Splita-nepredvidive bebe. Kada je taj dan napokon dosao trebalo je prekontrolirat plodnu vodu...meni je isto bila tlaka taj odlazak pa cekanje...i na kraju pregled.Sam pregled ti se obavlja u bolnici na katu di se nalazi vaginalni UZ.Nije bolan,ali je poprilicno neugodan.Moras se fino opustit i osjetit ces kao da te netko uštipnuo.Sestre su jako ugodne i drage.Ja sam se možda malo i iznenadila pa mi je to pojacalo negativni dojam (ocekivala sam lampicu i promatranje   :Laughing:  ).
Rekla sam muzu-ako sutra ne rodim idem na inducirani jer vise ne odlazim iz  bolnice bez bebe.Sutra dan sam rodila   :Grin:  
Nakon tog pregleda ti bude malo krvi,a meni je i cep ispao.Odmah nakon pregleda sam osjetila laaaagana stezanja koja su se do veceri pretvorili u lagane trudove u ujuto-Megica  :D 
Nemoj se plasit-jako puno cura kaze da im je pregled bio ok.Neke,kao ja,da je malo neugodan...tebi mozda bude super..samo se opusti   :Love:  
sretno-javi kako je proslo

----------


## TinnaZ

> dobro opisano, amnioskopija je baš agresivna pretraga


 nakon koje poželiš radije roditi nego ponovo još jednom na to ići. A oni se mašala potrude ne zaboraviti ponuditi indukciju, čim pređeš termin. Ja sam dobila odgovor zašto indukcija - zato što je plodna voda zrela, mliječna (ne mutna, niti mekonijska), beba je zrela, pa zašto čekati prirodan porod. Ne mora boljeti, ali ležiš ravno na stolu kao daska, kičma ti otpada, trbuh ti pritišće sve živo da imaš osjećaj da ćeš prsnuti i gore i dolje, i onda ti netko uvede metalnu cijev sve do vodenjaka.

----------


## Anemona

Moje iskustvo: gledali su mi plodnu vodu 2 puta i to prije termina (stvarni termin mi nisu nikada niti uspjeli odrediti, kada me je netko pitao za termin, bio je od 19. do 29., valjda zato i ta ranija kontrola plodne vode), amnioskopija me nije boljela, niti bila neugodna, niti sam poslije krvarila (hvala Bogu!), plodna voda je bila mliječna na zadnjoj kontroli i nitko mi nije inducirao porod, nego su me naručili za tjedan dana na pregled. Pregled je trebao biti u ponedjeljak, a ja sam rodila dan prije, znači 6 dana nakon amnioskopije (znači da mi ta pretraga nije utjecala na porod, bar prema mojem zaključku).
To je samo moje iskustvo koje je bilo pozitivno, naravno uvijek može mnogo toga poći po zlu. 
Ja sam u tom trenutku smatrala da je amnioskopija opravdana zbog ogromnih razlika u terminima. Baš sam rastegnula, oprostite.  :Embarassed:

----------


## TinnaZ

ma daleko od toga da je to neka strašna bol, a isto kao i pregled otvorenosti tijekom poroda može je raditi netko tko zna i netko tko ne zna ili ne želi naučiti napraviti to pažljivo i nježno.
bitno je kad se odlučiš otići na amnio (ako se prije ne porodiš), da reagiraš ako je neugodno i bolno, da tražiš da budu pažljiviji, da ne toleriramo izjave poput "ako vas ovo boli, kako ćete na porod" i slično, i da ne šutiš kao što nisi niti dosad.

----------


## makita

Ma nije problem bol, nego nepotrebna bol. Obzirom da mi je termin najraniji mogući postavljen, obzirom i da moj liječnik daje "lufta" jedno 3-4-5 dana, stvarno nije nužno trčat dan nakon tog termina na tu amnioskopiju. Osim toga, za početak nadziranja radije bih učinila CTG jer nije invazivna metoda...a samu amnioskopiju bih isto radije u privatnog ginekologa nego u bolnici-jer se radi svako 2 dana, pa ako je ona u nekim slučajevima nužna, radije biram da je uvijek obavlja ista osoba. Tako ja nekako sudim. 

A i ne sviđa mi se da me se šalje na neki pregled jer je to uobičajena praksa mjesne bolnice. Ja sam jedinstvena   :Grin:  ovaj porod je jedinstven, ova beba također...
A i osijećam da nam treba mir, a ne neka trka po pregledima

----------


## cokolina

> Naime, termin mi je 13.11., a danas na zadnjem pregledu mi je ginekolog rekao da ako ne rodim tad, 14.11. ujutro pođem u bolnicu na plodnu vodu


a sta da ja kazem; meni je termin izracunao 20.11., a u ovaj petak (9.11.) mi je rekao da ce me pregledati da li sam otvorena-ako jesam salje me na amnioskopiju...znaci poslace me na gledanje plodne vode iako nisam ni blizu termina (njegovog) a sto se mene tice, mojih proracuna, beba bi mozda tek u 12 mjesecu trebala doci. sad ja vas pitam, da li da inzistiram da me ne salje na te preglede.....ustvari vidit cu sto cemi reci u ovaj petak i kakvo je stanje...

----------


## mamma Juanita

imajte u vidu da je amnioskopija postupak koji vrlo često inducira porod.
mislim da je pred kraj trudnoće ultrazvuk daleko nježniji i manje agresivan način pregledavanja.
zapravo, tada (/pred kraj tr.) mu je upotreba vjerojatno i najkorisnija.

----------


## ema1980

> makita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naime, termin mi je 13.11., a danas na zadnjem pregledu mi je ginekolog rekao da ako ne rodim tad, 14.11. ujutro pođem u bolnicu na plodnu vodu
> 
> 
> a sta da ja kazem; meni je termin izracunao 20.11., a u ovaj petak (9.11.) mi je rekao da ce me pregledati da li sam otvorena-ako jesam salje me na amnioskopiju...znaci poslace me na gledanje plodne vode iako nisam ni blizu termina (njegovog) a sto se mene tice, mojih proracuna, beba bi mozda tek u 12 mjesecu trebala doci. sad ja vas pitam, da li da inzistiram da me ne salje na te preglede.....ustvari vidit cu sto cemi reci u ovaj petak i kakvo je stanje...


Ja bi otišla jer sam se dosta bojala te zamucene vode.Citala sam prica i prica o tome i jednostavno ne bi imala hrabrosti ici protiv doktora kad se radi o takvoj stvari.Jel me kuzite sto zelim reci?

----------


## marta

Ja sam rodila dvojicu od trojice poslije izracunatog termina, a nisam nikad bila na amnioskopiji. A ni necu.

----------


## mendula

Imam nekoliko pitanja pa nek mi odgovori tko zna... Hvala!  :Wink:  

Od čega se plodna voda zamuti nakon što bude mliječna?
Očito zamućena nije isto što i mekonijska plodna voda. Mekonijska postane zato jer beba zbog nekog stresa pokaka mekonij prije nego se rodi. Je li u tom slučaju i mekonij u vodi problem ili "samo" to što je beba pod stresom?
Objasnite mi zašto je UZV bolji od amnioskopije. Jasno mi je da je neinvazivan i da je manja mogućnost infekcije i oštećivanja vodenjaka. Međutim zanima me dijagnostička prednost, tj. što se UZVom više sazna nego aminioskopijom?

----------


## TinnaZ

možda da pitaš i na http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/Faq.aspx?G1=10, da ti baš neka primalja stručno odgovori.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Objasnite mi zašto je UZV bolji od amnioskopije. Jasno mi je da je *neinvazivan i da je manja mogućnost infekcije i oštećivanja vodenjaka.* Međutim zanima me dijagnostička prednost, tj. što se UZVom više sazna nego aminioskopijom?


mislim da je ovo boldano izuzetno važno i to mu je već velika prednost.
nisam sigurna koliko se pak dobro može vidjeti kakva je plodna voda, ali svakako se može vidjeti *u kakvom je stanju dijete,*(u čemu i je poanta tih pregleda), u kakvom je položaju pred porod.
može se vidjeti i količina plodne vode.
nemoj ovo shvatiti kao reklamu za uzv pred kraj trudnoće  :Wink: , ovo je samo u usporedbi s amnioskopijom.
jer pitanje je da li je uopće potrebno rutinski išta pregledavati.

----------


## makita

[/quote]a bi otišla jer sam se dosta bojala te zamucene vode.Citala sam prica i prica o tome i jednostavno ne bi imala hrabrosti *ici protiv doktora* kad se radi o takvoj stvari.Jel me kuzite sto zelim reci?[/quote]
To i jest ono najteže u svemu ovom...ali imajući na umu da sam zdrava i da mi je trudnoća uredna, da mi* nije*uzeo u obzir duljinu mog menstrualnog ciklusa kad je određivao termin poroda, da je i on sam rekao da ima lufta u tim proračunima 3-4-5 dana, s obzirom da se zna da brojna rodilišta i ginekolozi, ne samo u svijetu nego i kod nas, nemaju amnioskopiju nakon 40. tjedna kao "uobičajenu praksu" i najviše s obzirom na to da je taj pregled invazivan i svojom neugodnošću može potaknuti porod-što ne želim, nego želim da *beba* odredi kad želi van- ja imam hrabrosti ne ići 14.11. na taj pregled. Radije ću na još jedan UZV i CTG srca djeteta na primjer...ako me već uhvati briga.

----------


## ema1980

> To i jest ono najteže u svemu ovom...ali imajući na umu da sam zdrava i da mi je trudnoća uredna, da mi* nije*uzeo u obzir duljinu mog menstrualnog ciklusa kad je određivao termin poroda, da je i on sam rekao da ima lufta u tim proračunima 3-4-5 dana, s obzirom da se zna da brojna rodilišta i ginekolozi, ne samo u svijetu nego i kod nas, nemaju amnioskopiju nakon 40. tjedna kao "uobičajenu praksu" i najviše s obzirom na to da je taj pregled invazivan i svojom neugodnošću može potaknuti porod-što ne želim, nego želim da *beba* odredi kad želi van- ja imam hrabrosti ne ići 14.11. na taj pregled. Radije ću na još jedan UZV i CTG srca djeteta na primjer...ako me već uhvati briga.


Imaš pravo-nije ti takva panika.Nisam znala za te alternativne metode-odnosno da se dovoljno dobro moze stanje plodne vode procijeniti i preko UZV (znam da je meni gledala stanje posteljice i svejedno poslala na amnio-kao nešto što se "mora".Kod iduce bebe cu i ja pokusat izbjec amnioskopiju ako prenesem,a to da moze potaknuti porod-meni ga je definitivno potaknuo   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ah..sta bi ja bez vas...svaki dan nesto novo naucim...tesko ce doktori bas sve po svome s nama Rodama    :Grin:  
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

aj nemoj da te čuju   :Smile:

----------


## cokolina

negdje sam procitala da je vani zabranjena amnioskopija, jel to istina i u kojim zemljama je zabranjena?

----------


## ivana b

Meni je nelogično da se BOJA plodne vode može viditi uzv-om  :/ Pa zato se i radi amnioskopija - da golim okom vide kakva je boja.
Mislim da te opravdano gin.poslao na amnio.zbog svog iskustva sa prijašnjim prenešenim trudnoćama, te kako bi bio miran i znao da je plodna voda dobra i da indukcija nije potrebna.
Spominjala si da ti je možda i termin loše izračunat..možda i jest, ali u smislu da ti je ovulacija bila ranije a ne kasnije - u tom slučaju veće su šanse da je trudnoća stvarno prenešena.

*Vještičice*, kako znaš da su te zarazili baš pri amnioskopiji? Jesi li radila možda briseve cerviksa zadnjih par tjedana trudnoće, da se vidi imaš li možda neku bakteriju?

Da zaključim..mislim da je opasnije ne napraviti pregled.Mekonijska plodna voda je nečista, pa u njoj su fekalije djeteta, i porod se treba hitno dovršiti.Za primjer ću navesti svog rođaka - teta je par dana nakon termina poroda išla na amnio., plodna voda je bila mekonijska..porod je hitno obavljen carskim rezom  a rođak je jedva ostao živ jer se nagutao plodne vode! Ostao je u bolnici na antibioticima par tjedana.
Dakle, isplati se pretrpit bol pregleda zbog svog djeteta, ionako te čeka još veća bol- a to je porod   :Smile:

----------


## marta

Boja plodne vode se NE moze vidjeti na uvz-u, nego se gleda stanje djeteta. Ako je djetetovo stanje ok, kakve veze ima boja plodne vode?

Mekonijska plodna voda nije isto sto i mlijecna plodna voda niti isto sto i zamucena plodna voda. Do mekonijske najcesce dolazi zbog nekakvog stresa kod djeteta i cak ni ona sama posebi nije opasna osim u slucaju da je dijete udahne ili se naguta, a to se pak puno cesce dogadja u induciranom porodu nego u prirodnom.

----------


## vještičica

*ivana b*
jesam, radila sam bris i bio je uredan. Mojoj bebi je na intenzivnoj iz brisa pupka i oka izolovana E.Coli, koju ja nikad u životu nisam imala. Kasnije sam od osoblja u pola glasa čula da je to "kućna baja" :mad:
Boja plodne vode se ne vidi na UZV, ali se vidi patnja ploda i prije nego se plodna voda "oboji". Zelena (mekonijalna) prebojenost plodne vode direktan je rezultat patnje ploda, tačnije asfiksije čeda. To sa itekako vidi i na CTG i  na UZV
Amnioskopijom se gleda tzv _zrelost plodne vode_, koliko je mliječna i koliko u njoj ima verniksa, da se time procijeni spremnost ploda za porod. I to se vidi ultrazvukom (partikule verniksa, znam jer sam ih vidjela - pokazali mi).

----------


## mendula

> Mekonijska plodna voda nije isto sto i mlijecna plodna voda niti isto sto i zamucena plodna voda. Do mekonijske najcesce dolazi zbog nekakvog stresa kod djeteta i cak ni ona sama posebi nije opasna osim u slucaju da je dijete udahne ili se naguta, a to se pak puno cesce dogadja u induciranom porodu nego u prirodnom.


Zašto je opasno da beba udahne ili se naguta mekonijske plodne vode? Možda zvuči kao glupo pitanje, ali beba u trbuhu ionako stalno pije plodnu vodu - zato štuca, piški i ima mekonij u crijevima od čestica iz plodne vode koje prođu kroz probavni sustav. Osim toga, beba i njezino maternično okruženje su sterilni, pa je i mekonij sterilan. Zašto je onda opasno da beba proguta mekonijsku plodnu vodu? Ili sam ja nešto pobrkala....  :?

----------


## ivana b

> Osim toga, beba i njezino maternično okruženje su sterilni, pa je i mekonij sterilan. Zašto je onda opasno da beba proguta mekonijsku plodnu vodu? Ili sam ja nešto pobrkala....  :?


Očito je opasno čim ginek. žele poroditi trudnicu kad saznaju da je plodna voda mekonijska.
U crijevima postoje određene crijevne bakterije pa stoga mislim da mekonij ne može nikako biti sterilan.
Da, plodnu vodu dijete može progutati bilo kad, npr.moja beba štuca mi u trbuhu barem 3 puta na dan po 10-ak min.,upravo zbog toga što se nagutala plodne vode. Bebe ju konstantno piju i izmokravaju, ali ono što znam iako nemam veze sa medicinskom strukom, jest da mekon.pl.voda nikako nije dobra za dijete.Da jest, beba bi kakala cijelo vrijeme trudnoće u nju i ne bi bilo nikakvog problema!
Bilo bi dobro da nam se javi i koji liječnik na forumu i malo nam razjasni da li je zaista amnio.potrebna ili ne, ovako možemo samo nagađati.Ili ako netko ima neke dobre linkove o štetnosti amnio. i mek.pl.vode, neka ih stavi.
Svejedno, meni se čini da je amnio.potrebna - zašto je inače izmišljena ovakva vrsta pregleda   :?

----------


## vještičica

Mekonijum jeste sterilan. To ne mijenja njegovu osobinu da bude hemijski opasan po bebina pluća ako ga beba udahne.

----------


## marta

mislim da nije kemijski opasan (iako zapravo nemam pojma) vec uzrokuje probleme s disanjem kad se beba rodi i povecava sansu za upalu pluca. al nisam sigurna. 

ivana, pregleda je izmisljen ali njegova dobrobit nije dokazana i unatoc tome kod nas se provori rutinski. epiziotomija je dokazano nepotrebna, osim u nekim rijetkim, al uistinu rijetkim slucajevima pa se kod nas i dalje rutinski provodi...  stvar je u tome da se dok nas trudnice s mekonijskom vodom induciraju sto poprilicno povecava sansu da dijete bude u stresu i da udahne plodnu vodu... jel mozes i tu kontradikciju objasniti sa "sigurno doktori znaju zasto to rade"...

mendula, pojma nemam za gutanje. mislim da je udisanje puno opasnije od gutanja, ali mi je ostalo negdje u glavi da ni gutanje nije pozeljno. trebala bih provjeriti.

----------


## vještičica

Jeste isključivo hemijski opasan, uništava pluća, pa beba nema čime disati  i većinom završi na umjetnoj ventilaciji. 
Evo ovdje Meconium aspiration syndrome  o aspiracionom sindromu.

----------


## cokolina

> makita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naime, termin mi je 13.11., a danas na zadnjem pregledu mi je ginekolog rekao da ako ne rodim tad, 14.11. ujutro pođem u bolnicu na plodnu vodu
> 
> 
> a sta da ja kazem; meni je termin izracunao 20.11., a u ovaj petak (9.11.) mi je rekao da ce me pregledati da li sam otvorena-ako jesam salje me na amnioskopiju...znaci poslace me na gledanje plodne vode iako nisam ni blizu termina (njegovog) a sto se mene tice, mojih proracuna, beba bi mozda tek u 12 mjesecu trebala doci. sad ja vas pitam, da li da inzistiram da me ne salje na te preglede.....ustvari vidit cu sto cemi reci u ovaj petak i kakvo je stanje...


evo mene opet; uspjela sam izbjeci da me posalje na amnio., no opet mi je rekao da za tjedan dana dodjem da vidi koliko sam otvorena, pa ce me onda poslati na amnio.
meni nije jasno zasto se toliko zuri, kad mi termin nije tako blizu i zasto to stalno forsira?
inace, rekao mi je da sam jedva za vrsak prsta otvorena, pa cemu onda amnio? imam jos bar 10 dana do termina!

----------


## marta

> Jeste isključivo hemijski opasan, uništava pluća, pa beba nema čime disati  i većinom završi na umjetnoj ventilaciji. 
> Evo ovdje Meconium aspiration syndrome  o aspiracionom sindromu.


Dobro, dobro, streberice jedna, samo nemoj packe dijeliti.   :Razz:

----------


## vještičica

:Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## Maslačkica

> cokolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  makita prvotno napisa
> ...


Baš i mene zanima, a baš je to ono protiv čega se borimo. Mislim, ne kontam čemu žurba. A da ga otvoreno pitaš? I pitaš ga za opasnosti amnio i da mu kažeš da ti je termin za 10 dana, ali i ako preneseš, priupitaj ga šta misli o tome? I da li bi mogla ići možda na UZV?
Ne znam... teško nama s njima, a teško njima s nama ...   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

ali termin i prenešenost nije isto

svakako ga pitaj koji su razlozi za takvo uporno i rano sugeriranje amnioskopije, valjda ti može reći

doduše, i mene je gin, poslao na amnio prije termina (drugi porod), a i kod prve trudnoće prije termina cijelih 8 dana. Međutim, ja sam se toliko ištekala od svega (čak niti na forum nisam išla zadnja 2 mjeseca), da nisam skužila da je to dobrih tjedan dana prije termina. Željela sam tada isključiti sve vanjske rekla kazala, i sve ono što znam (bolje rečeno ne znam), odnosno slušati samo svoj unutarnji glas. A unutarnji glas mi je rekao, ajde amnio može, ali indukcija ne. Nakon poroda sam skužila da su mi ustvari i indukciju preporučivali (bolje rečeno inzistirali) prije termina, te iako je plodna voda bila ok, i ja se na kraju porodila najnormalnije 3 dana nakon termina, a daleko prije 42. tjedna.

Doduše, ja sam se i u rađaoni iskopčala, da sad ne opisujem već je rečeno u mojoj priči sa poroda, a po svem redoslijedu događaja sam bila savršen kandidat za poremetiti sav prirodni slijed i završiti na carskom, vakumu ili nečem sličnom.

Infekciju sam dobila ne od amnio, nego u prvom tromjesečju, ja mislim od vaginalnog pregleda, ali to je samo nagađanje.

----------


## ivana b

Ni meni nije jasno zašto ti traži amnio. prije termina.. Možda uzv nije bio najbolji pa želi još jednu provjeru  :? 
TinnaZ, teško je pogoditi odakle ti infekcija..bilo bi nevjerojatno da je od nečiste sprave za vag.pregled, ali nije ni to isključivo. Evo meni su sad par tjedana prije poroda brisevi pokazali da imam beta hemolitički streptokok - od čega, pojma nemam..nit sam se seksala s MM (nažalost, na strogom sam mirovanju   :Grin:  ), nit sam imala vaginalni pregled (predzadnji bio 3 mj ranije). Čitala sam negdje da su trudnice zapravo sklonije infekcijama zbog pada imuniteta..
Inače, namjeravam odbiti indukciju sve dok mi pl.voda bude bistra ili mliječna..naravno, ako uopće dočekam termin   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

da teško je; ali niti nakon više od mjesec dana raznih briseva ništa nije mogao pronaći, dok slučajno u bolnici nije napravljen bris cerviksa - i pronađena bakterija i od kuda bolovi i pečenje. E sad, da li je on uzimao loše briseve, ili je na cerviksu bilo više tih beštija, ne znam, mogu samo nagađati. Ne znam niti kakva je mogla biti razlika između briseva koje je on uzimao i onog brisa cerviksa u bolnici; ali bila sam strašno ljuta jer sam 2 mjeseca ispadala hipohondar koja umišlja da je nešto peče i boli, a svi nalazi super. I kako bi rukavice koje stoje u otvorenoj kutiji, odmah pored već korištenih instrumenata mogle biti sterilne. Dakle, tim instrumentima se maše konstantno iznad otvorenog paketa rukavica.

----------


## cokolina

> Ni meni nije jasno zašto ti traži amnio. prije termina.. Možda uzv nije bio najbolji pa želi još jednu provjeru  :?


jel se ovo na mene odnosilo?
sto se tice uzv, uvijek je bio dobar, u biti dosta je vremena proslo od zadnjeg uzv pregleda.

----------


## cokolina

koliko dugo plodna voda smije biti mlijecna, tj. ako je to normalno da bude mlijecna koliko dugo vremena obicno prodje dok ne postane zamucena?

----------


## mamma Juanita

nema te kristalne kugle koja bi to mogla predvidjet.
mliječna voda znači da s dijete sprema za porod .
i u većini ostaje takva sve do poroda.

----------


## bibai

> koliko dugo plodna voda smije biti mlijecna, tj. ako je to normalno da bude mlijecna koliko dugo vremena obicno prodje dok ne postane zamucena?


Neposredno pred i oko poroda je intenzivno mliječna, poslije opet bude bistra, zato ginekolozi vole kontinuirano pratiti jer je nestanak mliječnosti pokazatalj prenešenosti djeteta i svega onog što to donosi. Samo jednim pregledom (npr. bistre vode) ne bi mogli sa sigurnošću tvrditi (bez nekih drugih kriterija) da li je dijete nedonešeno ili prenešeno. Pogotovo kod onih trudnoća gdje se ne zna točan termin začeća, ili nije rađen UZV vrlo rano.

----------


## ema1980

Rođakova (muževa)  žena je bila na provjeri plodne vode i poslali su je doma kao  sve ok;sutradan ujutro rodila bebu koja se nagutala mekonijske vode i izgleda da nije dobro.To je bilo prekjučer ...užasno sam ljuta i tužna   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## cokolina

> nema te kristalne kugle koja bi to mogla predvidjet.


mislila sam da ima neki odredjeni vremenski period kad iz mlijecne prelazi u zamucenu ili zelenu.

----------


## bibai

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema te kristalne kugle koja bi to mogla predvidjet.
> 
> 
> mislila sam da ima neki odredjeni vremenski period kad iz mlijecne prelazi u zamucenu ili zelenu.


Iz jako mliječne prelazi u bistru nakon 40-og tjedna, a zelena je znak patnje dijeteta. Ne bi bilo dobro da pređe u zelenu.
Ema, ne znači da voda nije bila ok kada su je gledali, mekonijska znači da se beba pokakala, a za to joj treba par minuta. Možda se sve događalo u porodu.

----------


## cokolina

> Iz jako mliječne prelazi u bistru nakon 40-og tjedna, a zelena je znak patnje dijeteta. Ne bi bilo dobro da pređe u zelenu.


pitala sam dr: meni je rekla da voda moze ostati mlijecna do samog poroda.
inace ja sam presla taj 40. tjedan i nije postala bistra, to nije nuzno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

slazem se da voda može ostati mliječna i do samog poroda, osobito kad se uzme u obzir činjenica da matematika tjedana u trudnoći nije nešto čega se treba apsolutno primiti, jer nemaju sve žene školske cikluse (na osnovu kojih se zapravo računaju gestacijski tjedni).

u svemu tome leži opasnost da se od drveta ne vidi šuma: važno je u kakvom je stanju *dijete*.
mekonijska plodna voda znači da je dijete vjerojatno pod nekim stresom i da se treba roditi, ali na način na koji će biti najmanja šansa da tu vodu udahne.
tome drip svakako ne pomaže, jer stavlja dodatni stres i rizik na dijete.
ovisno o boji mekonijske vode, trebalo bi ili strpljivo čekati i što manje ometati porod(kako bi se beba što nježnije rpdila), ili ako je jako tamna odmah napraviti carski rez.
u ovom drugom (težem) slučaju je zapravo jako rizično inducirati ili pojačavati trudove dripom oksitocina.

ALI, 
ovaj primjer kojeg je ema1980 navela meni samo pali lampicu koliko uopće ti pregledi plodne vode imaju smisla, kada samo slučajno mogu pomoći, a agresivni su, nose rizik infekcija i vrlo često (neprirodno) induciraju porod.
ja i dalje vidim tu uzv kao daleko korisniju spravu, mada niti on nije svemoguć.

----------


## TinnaZ

> ALI, 
> ovaj primjer kojeg je ema1980 navela meni samo pali lampicu koliko uopće ti pregledi plodne vode imaju smisla, kada samo slučajno mogu pomoći, a agresivni su, nose rizik infekcija i vrlo često (neprirodno) induciraju porod.
> ja i dalje vidim tu uzv kao daleko korisniju spravu, mada niti on nije svemoguć.


 ovo se baš pitam, obzirom da se obična rade svakih 48 ili 72h, šansa da se nešto otkrije baš u trenutku kad se beba pokakala, niti prije niti previše poslije  je kolika  :?  Mislim ideš na pregled u petak, beba se pokaka u subotu, ideš ponovo na pregled u ponedjeljak - koliko to koristi. Iz primjera ove žene, ispada da taj pregled nije znači tko zna koliko, jer se beba možda pokakala na samom porodu, pa čak da su i radili amnioskopiju neposredno prije poroda (*što ne rade nikad, čak niti meni koja sam došla sa uputnicom za amnioskopiju na dan poroda*), ali rutinski induciraju porode i daju drip ne znajući uopće taj podatak, i time potenciraju mogućnost još većeg stresa za bebu a i za majku. Meni je to sve j. lud zbunjenog  :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

je, ima jako puno nelogičnosti u takvom sustavu...

----------


## ema1980

> Iz jako mliječne prelazi u bistru nakon 40-og tjedna, a zelena je znak patnje dijeteta. Ne bi bilo dobro da pređe u zelenu.
> Ema, ne znači da voda nije bila ok kada su je gledali, mekonijska znači da se beba pokakala, a za to joj treba par minuta. Možda se sve događalo u porodu.


Znam,znam-citala sam onaj link koji je netko poslao   :Sad:  
jako puno toga je lutrija-a ne bi smjelo bit s danasnjim razvojem medicine
Kad dođeš u rodilište moraš mislit i brinuti se o sto stvari i još plus porod...pa nevjerovatno  :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

iluzorno je očekivati da baš sve u apsolutno svakom momentu može biti u našim rukama.
lakše je živjeti kada to prihvatiš.
možda je tako i bolje, bar dok smo na ovom stupnju razvoja  :Wink: .
imaj u vidu da stvarno najveći dio žena rađa živu i zdravu djecu.

----------


## franica

> bibai prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iz jako mliječne prelazi u bistru nakon 40-og tjedna, a zelena je znak patnje dijeteta. Ne bi bilo dobro da pređe u zelenu.
> 
> 
> pitala sam dr: meni je rekla da voda moze ostati mlijecna do samog poroda.
> inace ja sam presla taj 40. tjedan i nije postala bistra, to nije nuzno.


Citat s neta:
"Za dijagnozu nejasne prenošenosti najvažnija je amnioskopija - preraga kojom se gleda plodna voda i na temelju njenog izgleda procjenjuje zrelost fetusa. U doba prije termina izgled plodne vode se karakteristično mijenja, ona postaje mliječna što je dokaz zrelosti fetusa. Ako nije mliječna, pretraga se ponavlja dvaput tjedno do navršenog 41. tjedna, a nakon toga svaki drugi dan.
Plodna voda je do 38. tjedna trudnoće prozirna. Nakon toga kako verniks sa kože djeteta počinje spadati i stvara - krpice - koje se vide kako plutaju u plodnoj vodi. Spali verniks se počinje i dispergirati, dakle razgrađivati u plodnoj vodi i tako stvarati mliječni izgled plodne vode. Terminologijom struke, plodna voda tako postaje naznačeno mliječna, blago mliječna, mliječna te intenzivno mliječna. Tijekom 42. tjedna trudnoće uobičajeno dolazi sa prvim znacima prenešenosti do redukcije mliječnosti plodne vode. Izgled plodne vode je u pravilu u koordinaciji sa ostalim procesima sazrijevanja organizma djeteta i u pravilu dolazi do poroda uz mliječnu plodnu vodu kako ona izgleda sa oko 40 tjedana trudnoće. No, prema izgledu plodne vode ne možete toćno kazati kada će uslijediti porod. Posve uredno, u terminu možete roditi i uz naznačeno mliječnu plodnu vodu ( termin počinje u 38. tjednu trudnoće i traje do kraja 42. tjedna trudnoće )."

----------

